# Need to get rid of my bum..



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Just wanted a bit of advise on how to shift the chunk i have around my hips / bum ... i do alot of cardio as it is and my waist isnt too bad but i really need to shift the stubborn extra fat i have around my bum /hips and tummy..

anyone got any suggestions then please throw them my way


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Yohimbine


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

I expect the general opinion is to manipulate your diet if its already as good as it can be and to do the same with the cardio.


----------



## JordanJ (Oct 29, 2011)

It's hard to tell without a picture


----------



## waynesta (Jan 5, 2012)

do more cardio but change it from a constant level to more of a ragged one with high and low cycles


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Yohimbine


yea someone else recommended this .. anyone got anything to add what they know? or have tried it? x


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

i'll slap that a$$ into shape!, but on a more serious note yohimbine


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

JordanJ said:


> It's hard to tell without a picture


i have pictures on my profile and in my journal ... tooooo curvy :/


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

what cardio you doing at the mo? for how long? intensity and how long you been doing it like this?

How is your diet etc? anything you can see that can be altered there?


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

curves are good !!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Hayley, are you still taking Clen?

What else?


----------



## ASOC5 (Jun 10, 2011)

If you reduce your bodyfat levels overall it will come of your hips/bum.....the answers diet


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Thunderstruck said:


> what cardio you doing at the mo? for how long? intensity and how long you been doing it like this?
> 
> How is your diet etc? anything you can see that can be altered there?


My diet is very clean, high protein i dont eat carbs.. everything is fresh, have a little treat every week but generally on a very strict diet ...

Ive been doing loads of running out doors as ive moved back to leic and my gym is in notts and i work 12 hour days so getting to the gym is a struggle thats why ive been doing loads of out doors running .. there is a pool right near where i live as well so my main exercise will be running and swimming and gym when i can xx


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Hayley, are you still taking Clen?
> 
> What else?


Yes taking 2 weekly cycles on cheln/t3 and then ECA x


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Heavy squats !!!

When your knee is healed


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Judging by the photos you have in your profile it is the last bit to come off as you look very slim pretty much every where so the tiny bit i can see you are talking about will be bout diet and cardio and/or heavier weights to stimulate the metabolism.....and of course consistancy, that is the bit im ****ed with.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

misshayley said:


> Yes taking 2 weekly cycles on cheln/t3 and then ECA x


When did you start?


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> When did you start?


i did eca before xmas and then 2nd jan started clen/t3 and that finishes tomorrow (2weeks) then starting ECA again tomorrow (2weeks)


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> Heavy squats !!!
> 
> When your knee is healed


That will give her a big ass, Look at mowgli !!!!

Avoid any squat, glute / ham raises and stuff if you dont want more size on your hips and ass. Probably alot of long distance jogging would help


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Thunderstruck said:


> Judging by the photos you have in your profile it is the last bit to come off as you look very slim pretty much every where so the tiny bit i can see you are talking about will be bout diet and cardio and/or heavier weights to stimulate the metabolism.....and of course consistancy, that is the bit im ****ed with.


Yes i just having the last bit to go .. im just chunky now :/


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Is it a

squattom

squooty

[email protected]


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

misshayley said:


> i did eca before xmas and then 2nd jan started clen/t3 and that finishes tomorrow (2weeks) then starting ECA again tomorrow (2weeks)


Patience H


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Yohimbine


I would go one further and suggest Alpha-Yohimbine (Rauwolscine). LInk here:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/losing-weight/155991-rauwolscine-alpha-yohimbine-comprehensive-guide.html

Very good with gut and butt fat (explained more in the article), has better active ratios than Yohimbine, and no anxiety sides. If you dont get issues with anxiety or depression then go for something like OxyElite Pro, if you do then use Alpha-T2.

:thumb:


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Sounds like you are already doing what it take but consistancy will be the last factor, just gotta keep it going. You know you can as you have done remarkable so far so you have a very powerful mind, just keep it going sister! :thumb:


----------



## GoHeavy (Jul 12, 2011)

Just squat, squat and more squats.. Oh n lunge


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

misshayley said:


> i did eca before xmas and then 2nd jan started clen/t3 and that finishes tomorrow (2weeks) then starting ECA again tomorrow (2weeks)


Clen/ECA ran 2/2 will work well, Clen is a beta-antagonist and ECA (Well Eph) is an Alpha-antagonist so they work on different parts of the cell, to the same end effect. If you are already running these you are clearly OK with the anxiety sides, as Eph brings these along to the party. I would suggest then adding Alpha-T2 with the ECA cycle - slowly at first (just 1 cap, move to 2 once you have run a couple of days and you are OK) - and possibly at the other side of the day to the ECA - so if you dose the ECA first thing, then run AT2 in the early afternoon, and if ECA in the afternoon then add [email protected] in the morning. You wont get a rush from AT2, but it does work at the dosage they recommend. I got my top set of ab lines back with this stuff (and Dex gave me the next one!).

If it were me, I would run them together, but I am probably quite a bit 'bulkier' than you


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

hmmmm maybe just a case of keeping up with the cardio


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

you certainly aint chunky, its your minds perception that needs more work than your body!


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Thunderstruck said:


> you certainly aint chunky, its your minds perception that needs more work than your body!


look in my album on my profile page and the pics of my in the white and black dress they were taking on friday ... my waist goes in but then big hips / bum! need to improve!


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

its called shape my dear, women arent meant to look like boys so stop trying too :tongue:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

You know my suggestion would be both predictable and filthy lol so I'll save it


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Thunderstruck said:


> its called shape my dear, women arent meant to look like boys so stop trying too :tongue:


i know i want to have shape but i carry too much weight around my hips and tummy and just wanted some help on getting rid :/ xx


----------



## thinking big (Oct 18, 2010)

Tessotti beat me too it , lots of squats and lunges and FARTLEK cardio

.


----------



## Dazzaa (Jan 13, 2012)

Anything that involves you putting your leg out towards the side of your body with some resistance... i can't name a known way to do that but ?? I'm sure we can think of something  lol

Or...

Maybe light ankle weights?

Or something i sorta saw once, a stretching belt that you stand in and as you push one leg out the belt uses the not moving leg to create the tention while your leg that rises uses the hip?

thats alot of maybe's though, just trying to help x


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

thinking big said:


> Tessotti beat me too it , lots of squats and lunges and FARTLEK cardio
> 
> .


will do more squats


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Squats

Lunges and

Stiff Leg Deadlifts

will result in the following


----------



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

Uriel said:


> You know my suggestion would be both predictable and filthy lol so I'll save it


I couldn't imagine what you are thinking!


----------



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> Squats
> 
> Lunges and
> 
> ...


If I do all them, I get her!!! I'm off to

the gym.....


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

thanks alot boys.. need to get this bum looking expectable !


----------



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

misshayley said:


> thanks alot boys.. need to get this bum looking expectable !


Cant believe you put that!! Hope your ready for all the comments.....


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

big botttay is so nice hayley no need to get rid of it lol


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

H10dst said:


> Cant believe you put that!! Hope your ready for all the comments.....


why!? my bum is to big atm .. not acceptable! :no:


----------



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

misshayley said:


> why!? my bum is to big atm .. not acceptable! :no:


Maybe not to you,but on a forum full of raging testosterone fuelled looneys I am sure you will get lots of love for your behind, however it looks.


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

H10dst said:


> Maybe not to you,but on a forum full of raging testosterone fuelled looneys I am sure you will get lots of love for your behind, however it looks.


haha if u say so!


----------



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

misshayley said:


> haha if u say so!


Yes I do


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

misshayley said:


> thanks alot boys.. need to get this bum looking *expectable *!


What is it expecting?


----------



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> What is it expecting?


Pfft good spot!! Didn't notice that otherwise I would have asked the same!!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

H10dst said:


> Cant believe you put that!! Hope your ready for all the comments.....


I thought that's why you said the above


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> What is it expecting?


When my bottom looks good it will be acceptable


----------



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> I thought that's why you said the above


I would like to say I did spot it first but I didn't.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

H10dst said:


> I would like to say I did spot it first but I didn't.


Too busy looking at Hayley's bum innit?


----------



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> Too busy looking at Hayley's bum innit?


Don't know what you mean?!?


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

I was just about to post a status about how girls dont have bums these days. Even though ill probably never see you in my life just please keep it for the love of mankind.


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Barker said:


> I was just about to post a status about how girls dont have bums these days. Even though ill probably never see you in my life just please keep it for the love of mankind.


i still want my curves and bum but just want it smaller


----------



## needle (Aug 14, 2011)

Hi i can flatten it for you.

PM me your number and we can sort this out asap. I can cum to you too.

nocreep


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

misshayley said:


> i still want my curves and bum but just want it smaller


Nooooooooooooooo! At least let me have a go on it first :whistling:

Sorry, had to.


----------



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

Barker said:


> Nooooooooooooooo! At least let me have a go on it first :whistling:
> 
> Sorry, had to.


Errr there's a Que actually


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

calm down ... its not going completely .. just a smaller improved size


----------



## VeNuM (Aug 14, 2011)

misshayley said:


> look in my album on my profile page and the pics of my in the white and black dress they were taking on friday ... my waist goes in but then big hips / bum! need to improve!


That outfit aint realy that good for progress pictures, its hides everything and its hard to see your shape, if your gonna do it clothed try a different outfit, or wear less if you know what I mean


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

misshayley said:


> Just wanted a bit of advise on how to shift the chunk i have around my hips / bum ... i do alot of cardio as it is and my waist isnt too bad but i really need to shift the stubborn extra fat i have around my bum /hips and tummy..
> 
> anyone got any suggestions then please throw them my way


hayley, youve done your eca stack yeah? and now youre on your clen cycle? you go to the gym regularly. these are not overnight fixes... and you cant target specific areas of fat to lose, you just lose an overall %.

my advice is PATIENCE! x x


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> hayley, youve done your eca stack yeah? and now youre on your clen cycle? you go to the gym regularly. these are not overnight fixes... and you cant target specific areas of fat to lose, you just lose an overall %.
> 
> my advice is PATIENCE! x x


^ this 

Reps !!


----------



## slunkeh (Apr 21, 2011)

Assuming your diet is good i would recommend the following if you can manage it.

Cardio in the morning first thing on an empty stomach for 30 - 45 mins.

Weight training in the evening, preferably circuit based with one day on heavy squats.

If you cannot manage 2 sessions per day then in the evening start off with your weight training and try to go until failure on every set. Afterwards do 45 mins of cardio. The reasoning behind this is that by doing weights first this will depleat your glycogen stores and therefore the body will burn more fat when it comes to doing cardio.

Hope that helps


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> hayley, youve done your eca stack yeah? and now youre on your clen cycle? you go to the gym regularly. these are not overnight fixes... and you cant target specific areas of fat to lose, you just lose an overall %.
> 
> my advice is PATIENCE! x x


of course!  im not looking for any quick fix as i know there isnt one .. im just trying to point everything in the right direction .. and if there is anything extra or anything i can concentrate on to help me on my way xx


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> hayley, youve done your eca stack yeah? and now youre on your clen cycle? you go to the gym regularly. these are not overnight fixes... and you cant target specific areas of fat to lose, you just lose an overall %.
> 
> my advice is PATIENCE! x x





R0B said:


> ^ this
> 
> Reps !!


I said the same on page 2

Where's my reps R0b? :cursing:


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Tassotti said:


> I said the same on page 2
> 
> Where's my reps R0b? :cursing:


lill give u some x x


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> lill give u some x x


Best offer I've had all week :wub:


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2012)

Tassotti said:


> I said the same on page 2
> 
> Where's my reps R0b? :cursing:


In the post :whistling:


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Tassotti said:


> Best offer I've had all week :wub:


yeeeaah.... i walked right into that one...

damn this jetlag! x x


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

misshayley said:


> thanks alot boys.. need to get this bum looking expectable !


is this supposed to be u want it to be exceptional

or u want it to be resepectable

i know u all talk funny down there is this one of those hyprid words


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

usernameneeded said:


> is this supposed to be u want it to be exceptional
> 
> or u want it to be resepectable
> 
> i know u all talk funny down there is this one of those hyprid words


Excepting my bottom  / happy with it xx


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

I'm a girl so probably shouldn't say this, but I really don't get all of the "need to get rid of my bum/hips" business with women...

No, you most probably don't want to get rid of it - there's nothing more ugly looking on a woman than a flat buttocks and empty trousers... What you would want to do though, would be to try and improve it's shape.

My bum is on the bigger side, but because I like the shape I don't mind at all. Actually I would have some more grown on if only I could! Round, strong bum - what not to like? I've been working my ass off in the gym and I can see the results. So Hayley, keep up your fantastic job on cardio, pick a resistance-based routine for your booty (lot's of info on youtube recently) and then flaunt the results


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

Avena said:


> I'm a girl so probably shouldn't say this, but I really don't get all of the "need to get rid of my bum/hips" business with women...
> 
> No, you most probably don't want to get rid of it - there's nothing more ugly looking on a woman than a flat buttocks and empty trousers... What you would want to do though, would be to try and improve it's shape.
> 
> My bum is on the bigger side, but because I like the shape I don't mind at all. Actually I would have some more grown on if only I could! Round, strong bum - what not to like? I've been working my ass off in the gym and I can see the results. So Hayley, keep up your fantastic job on cardio, pick a resistance-based routine for your booty (lot's of info on youtube recently) and then flaunt the results


there is nothing worse than a woman with empty trousers


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

agree with Avena, do more exercises for your bum to get nice shape

like Gal's, she does alot for legs and bum and has really nice shape


----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

No women should want to get rid of her bum. It's all about the curves


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Thank u ladies as u can see from my pics most of my extra pounds are around my middle .. Definitely don't want to lose it all just want it to look in proportion really! Most my weight has came off from my waist and back but my bum and hips are so stubborn! Will keep up with the cardio more squats and lunges  thanks everyone x


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> hayley, youve done your eca stack yeah? and now youre on your clen cycle? you go to the gym regularly. these are not overnight fixes... and you cant target specific areas of fat to lose, you just lose an overall %.
> 
> my advice is PATIENCE! x x


x 2


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Avena said:


> I'm a girl so probably shouldn't say this, but I really don't get all of the "need to get rid of my bum/hips" business with women...
> 
> No, you most probably don't want to get rid of it - there's nothing more ugly looking on a woman than a flat buttocks and empty trousers... What you would want to do though, would be to try and improve it's shape.
> 
> My bum is on the bigger side, but because I like the shape I don't mind at all. Actually I would have some more grown on if only I could! Round, strong bum - what not to like? I've been working my ass off in the gym and I can see the results. So Hayley, keep up your fantastic job on cardio, pick a resistance-based routine for your booty (lot's of info on youtube recently) and then flaunt the results


Would Rep you for havin a big booty but i'm out of power x


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Breda said:


> Would Rep you for havin a big booty but i'm out of power x


but shes female mate .

u only rep me for havin a ghetto booty


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Get rid of your bum!!!!

This is sacrilege. You do realise that every guy loves a bum....its not just us black guys :lol:


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

fitness said:


> agree with Avena, do more exercises for your bum to get nice shape
> 
> like Gal's, she does alot for legs and bum and has really nice shape


Was going to post about that vid mate, :thumbup1:


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

monsterballs said:


> but shes female mate .
> 
> u only rep me for havin a ghetto booty


Mate i told you we only discuss your ghetto booty via pm and text... Jeeez


----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

fitness said:


> agree with Avena, do more exercises for your bum to get nice shape
> 
> like Gal's, she does alot for legs and bum and has really nice shape


She got a cracking body. Great legs and bum


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Dont know what Gal is wanting to lose size on her bum, i think its great :thumb: Dorian is a lucky guy.


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> Dont know what Gal is wanting to lose size on her bum, i think its great :thumb: Dorian is a lucky guy.


she needs to fit into America's figure standards to get on top list


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Americans and their size 0


----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

fitness said:


> she needs to fit into America's figure standards to get on top list


Thought she would have needed a bigger ass for that


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

anab0lic said:


> More sexercise


yes shaking of the bum will help


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

fitness said:


> agree with Avena, do more exercises for your bum to get nice shape
> 
> like Gal's, she does alot for legs and bum and has really nice shape


wow she has an amazing bum  x


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

fitness said:


> agree with Avena, do more exercises for your bum to get nice shape
> 
> like Gal's, she does alot for legs and bum and has really nice shape


perfection right there


----------



## Yorkie Dave (Oct 11, 2011)

Have just checked out your progress pics in your album (no stalker) :rolleye: . Whatever you are doing is working just fine.

Just be patient


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

This thread is very repetative

You- I need to get rid of my bum

ukm- be patient

You- yeah but I need to get rid of my bum

Ukm- be patient

You- yeah but its been a day and its still not gone

Ukm- be patient

You- I need to get rid of my bum

On

And on

And on

And on


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

havent read the thread but if u need somewhere to get rid of it, ill gladly take it off ur hands, my mrs ass is none existant! :mellow:


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

monsterballs said:


> This thread is very repetative
> 
> You- I need to get rid of my bum
> 
> ...


Like i said before patients is fine .. im not looking for a quick fix and they dont exist .. simply any thing i can do to help in specific areas


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

dont know whether its been said, but u cant pick where ur fat goes from and as a woman it will be mainly hips and ass first, which means its last to come off there. At least ur at a point where u can say that u are down to the last bits


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Don't no if this has been said either.

Be paciant


----------



## Yorkie Dave (Oct 11, 2011)

Haley's bum. Nice topic for a thread though :clap:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

bum lift?

http://www.cosmeticsurgeryconsultants.co.uk/Buttock-Lift.htm


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

has anyone dropped the old "we need to see pics to be able to help you" yet?


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

jog, jog, jog, then jog some more.

simples.


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> bum lift?
> 
> http://www.cosmeticsurgeryconsultants.co.uk/Buttock-Lift.htm


id rather have a fat bum then doing anything stupid like this


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

misshayley said:


> id rather have a fat bum then doing anything stupid like this


Why is it any more stupid than taking unprescribed medicine?

Take some fat from your bum, inject it into your lips and look like an Essex girl


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Why is it any more stupid than taking unprescribed medicine?
> 
> Take some fat from your bum, inject it into your lips and look like an Essex girl


just not my cuppa tea x


----------



## Yorkie Dave (Oct 11, 2011)

Afghan said:


> has anyone dropped the old "we need to see pics to be able to help you" yet?


Too late. It was done pages ago. Nice thinking though


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Nowt up with having a fat 4rse... I love em 

Not saying yours is fat but nowt worse than a girl with a flat 4rse IMO, and think you'll find most lads agree!


----------



## Yorkie Dave (Oct 11, 2011)

big ste said:


> Nowt up with having a fat 4rse... I love em
> 
> Not saying yours is fat but nowt worse than a girl with a flat 4rse IMO, and think you'll find most lads agree!


100% correct.


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

i know all u boys says u like a big bum but im not doing it for any male and to keep a man happy its for me x


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

misshayley said:


> i know all u boys says u like a big bum but im not doing it for any male and to keep a man happy its for me x


Ok fair enough, haven't read the whole thread and I know afew people have recommended Yohimbine which is great for those trouble areas, I'd also recommend these... Great for pre fasted cardio, great energy boost and they contain Yohimbine! As I say haven't read the whole thread so they might of already been mentioned

http://www.elite-n.co.uk/id31.html


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

See I have curves and big bum! Just want it to go in abit just taken these now


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Point proven !! ^^^^



monsterballs said:


> This thread is very repetative
> 
> You- I need to get rid of my bum
> 
> ...


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

monsterballs said:


> Point proven !! ^^^^


Stop picking on me


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

It's not even big!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> It's not even big!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Its bigger than I want it


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

It looks flat..I think you need fat injections into it


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> It looks flat..I think you need fat injections into it


The whole middle area needs sucking

In x


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

FFS if you dont all STFU - I will smack all your bums lol....infact - i'm just going to the fuk do it anyway


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

hayley i think you can just contiue your dieting, train - and the final shape you will be is how it is.....thats why we are all different and attractive to different people.....it would be sh1te if we all liked the same big bums lol


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Just keep plugging away, if I was a woman I would just squat twice a week and do cardio, unless I was training for a specific sport or contest!


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

I've got an ass like 2 fuking tight little cannon balls - pert and peaky and i dont even care if some of you feel a little ill now lol


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> Just keep plugging away, if I was a woman I would just squat twice a week and do cardio, unless I was training for a specific sport or contest!


If only :whistling:


----------



## VeNuM (Aug 14, 2011)




----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Definitely more squats just gotta be careful cuz of my stupid bursa on my knee :/


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

anab0lic said:


> ^^ I'd ATG squat 4 x a week for some serious maximus glutimus ;D
> 
> View attachment 72896


YUM!


----------



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

misshayley said:


> YUM!


Yum indeed


----------



## AlbertSteptoe (Dec 26, 2010)

sure lots on here would smash the **** off you


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

AlbertSteptoe said:


> sure lots on here would smash the **** off you


Haha if u say so


----------



## AlbertSteptoe (Dec 26, 2010)

misshayley said:


> Haha if u say so


theyre like flies round sh:t when a woman posts :lol:


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

misshayley said:


> Haha if u say so


I would in a nice way, none of that Uriel dirty stuff 

Seriously joking aside, i think you bum is great hayley...i guess its weather your happy with it or not that matters :thumbup1:


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

AlbertSteptoe said:


> theyre like flies round sh:t when a woman posts :lol:


Haha are u comparing me to ****?


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

misshayley said:


> Haha are u comparing me to ****?


 :ban: him


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> :ban: him


Agreed  x


----------



## VeNuM (Aug 14, 2011)

AlbertSteptoe said:


> theyre like flies round sh:t when a woman posts :lol:


Thats one happy turd


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

VeNuM said:


> Thats one happy turd


Ur a turd


----------



## Rav212 (May 18, 2011)

Squats for a muscular bum with veins popping out


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

If we posting up assess then this is what you need to aim for H

Nice and round


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

nice squattom


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

Breda said:


> If we posting up assess then this is what you need to aim for H
> 
> Nice and round


thick booty girl.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

DiamondDixie:2785702 said:


> thick booty girl.


It's the only way my friend... It's firm too 

That pic was just an illustration of what squats can achieve.... And what an achievement it is


----------



## milzy (Aug 9, 2010)

DiggyV said:


> I would go one further and suggest Alpha-Yohimbine (Rauwolscine). LInk here:
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/losing-weight/155991-rauwolscine-alpha-yohimbine-comprehensive-guide.html
> 
> ...


Oxy Elite pro. Some ppl love it, others have been known to freak out & dial 999.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

anab0lic said:


> View attachment 72940
> 
> 
> This thread is now about getting hayleys butt to look like that of these girls ;D


That pic is awesome


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

At least my pic is real :lol: but I agree those asses are awsome

I say hayley should be granted 1 hours grace to trawl thru the sexiest bootys thread and see what look we go for


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Breda said:


> At least my pic is real :lol: but I agree those asses are awsome
> 
> I say hayley should be granted 1 hours grace to trawl thru the sexiest bootys thread and see what look we go for


I want a good bootie  I may have a look x


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

misshayley said:


> I want a good bootie  I may have a look x


 coco austin = perfect ass


----------



## AlbertSteptoe (Dec 26, 2010)

misshayley said:


> Haha are u comparing me to ****?


not at all...was comparing them to desperate flies swarming around their next meal lol


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

DiamondDixie said:


> coco austin = perfect ass


 :thumb:


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

AlbertSteptoe said:


> not at all...was comparing them to desperate flies swarming around their next meal lol


Yea I knew what u meant was

Only messing x x x


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

misshayley said:


> See I have curves and big bum! Just want it to go in abit just taken these now


yeah u have curves

but i wouldnt say omg look how fat her @rse is eeeeeeee i feel sick.

in the 1st pic you have a nice curve to ur back ,from lower back u curve to ass then back in to legs.

i think ur getting happy with how things are elsewere and starting to worry

ive said many times i think its in ur head.

as said doing weights when u can will improve ur body no end. by builing muscle ur body will change u will lose fat and will look great.

if u just loose fat without building the muscle the body still looks flabby (i dont mean in ur case b4 u think im being a d1ck) like half of the pics that are on here the "fit" ass are the ones who are trained they have size BUT firmness. like kim kardashian if u look on line she has a huge ass but its firm and not many men will say they dont like it

work legs and bum and keep on with the cardio and by the time u have lost another 1/2 to 1 stone ur bum will have tightened up...this is what ur after TIGHT AND FIRM...not SMALL


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

usernameneeded said:


> yeah u have curves
> 
> but i wouldnt say omg look how fat her @rse is eeeeeeee i feel sick.
> 
> ...


Thank u .. Ur always kind to me give me good advise and put me straight when I has a moaning moment


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

misshayley said:


> Thank u .. Ur always kind to me give me good advise and put me straight when I has a moaning moment


no but its true i think u (as most women do) are always harsh on there body there omg im so fat i look disgusting.......... 90% of the time they dont

same as 90% of men think there to small when training theres some on here at 15+ stone of muscle who are still "tiny" and look "sh1te" i would like to be an inch beinde them in measurements tbh so i could moan about how im tiny

and sometimes u women need putting in ur place .............so chop chop run along and go get my chicken out the fridge for me  .......it will tone u up with the waking and climbing the stairs .....


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

usernameneeded said:


> no but its true i think u (as most women do) are always harsh on there body there omg im so fat i look disgusting.......... 90% of the time they dont
> 
> same as 90% of men think there to small when training theres some on here at 15+ stone of muscle who are still "tiny" and look "sh1te" i would like to be an inch beinde them in measurements tbh so i could moan about how im tiny
> 
> and sometimes u women need putting in ur place .............so chop chop run along and go get my chicken out the fridge for me  .......it will tone u up with the waking and climbing the stairs .....


Haha ive only seen this ..and yea sometimes we do need putti in our places .. And no u can get ur own chicken  x


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

misshayley said:


> Haha ive only seen this ..and yea sometimes we do need putti in our places .. And no u can get ur own chicken  x


what u mean i can get my own chicken ??? im giving u cardio here and u say no???  ...........go on pleeeeeeessse xx


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

usernameneeded said:


> what u mean i can get my own chicken ??? im giving u cardio here and u say no???  ...........go on pleeeeeeessse xx


I do loads of Cardio running to the kitchen and back to wait on you isn't goin to make much difference!!


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Have you two swapped numbers yet because its obvious you want each other... Get it done or stop flirting, you are making a mockery of the forum.... This is not pof!!


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Breda said:


> Have you two swapped numbers yet because its obvious you want each other... Get it done or stop flirting, you are making a mockery of the forum.... This is not pof!!


Just becuz u look out for each other doesn't mean u want to nail each other!


----------



## barrettmma1436114759 (Feb 28, 2011)

best tip......be at my house at somepoint between 6 and 8 lol

just kidding......i've heard a few women say ski machines are good for their 'tooshee'


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

misshayley said:


> nail each other!


Lmfao so lady like!!!

On a brighter note... When you going on holiday


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

monsterballs said:


> Lmfao so lady like!!!
> 
> On a brighter note... When you going on holiday


 unfortunately not soon enough !


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)




----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

monsterballs said:


>


Ha u won't miss me!


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

misshayley:2789816 said:


> Just becuz u look out for each other doesn't mean u want to nail each other!


Yes it does!!!



misshayley:2789836 said:


> Ha u won't miss me!


Username will


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Breda said:


> Yes it does!!!


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Breda said:


> Yes it does!!!
> 
> Username will


No


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2012)

misshayley said:


> Just becuz u look out for each other doesn't mean u want to nail each other!


it usually does 

also you can't blame the bloke for getting a bit horny, you've been talking about your ass for 11 pages


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

t4tremendous said:


> it usually does
> 
> also you can't blame the bloke for getting a bit horny, you've been talking about your ass for 11 pages


Yea kinda left myself open to

That one :/


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

misshayley:2789860 said:


> Yes


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

squats \ lunges \ sldl \ box jumps


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Rykard said:


> squats \ lunges \ sldl \ box jumps


Something id love to start doing is boxing..if I was stay around I'd definitely look into it .. I want to get involved in some kinda sport to

Keep my fitness interesting x


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

I play badminton - really social and a killer fitness wise and will tone up your legs/glutes if done properly


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

misshayley said:


> Something id love to start doing is boxing..if I was stay around I'd definitely look into it .. I want to get involved in some kinda sport to
> 
> Keep my fitness interesting x


Getting beaten around the ring may actually help


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

Tassotti said:


> Getting beaten around the ring may actually help


there's always one ...:no:


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Getting beaten around the ring may actually help


It's something I realy want to do.. I do want to take up a sport for sure .. Maybe wen I'm Settled in Australia il find something to do x


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)




----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> View attachment 73409


i know.. the second bum is better !


----------

